
Squarepusher x Z-Machines – The making of stupendous music machines - jamesbritt
http://www.creativeapplications.net/maxmsp/squarepusher-x-z-machines-the-making-of-stupendous-music-machines/
======
tarikh
I wrote a lot of code to Squarepusher back in the day

